# If the buffer piece is in a correct place but the edges are swapped, what do I do?



## MyNameIsSpencer (May 4, 2017)

Hello! I just have a beginner question about Old Pochmann buffer piece.


So I was solving the edges and I came across with a problem that I seem to not know how to fix it.

I have attached a picture of what is going on because it is easier to see what is going on that way.


If anyone knows how to deal with this, please help!


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 4, 2017)

Shoot to the same flipped edge twice, and this should flip both it and tour buffer. 

Essentially you'll swap this unsolved edge with your buffer, then place it back in position.

Edit: Assumed it was M2, sorry.


----------



## MyNameIsSpencer (May 4, 2017)

Thanks for the reply! but I'm afraid that I do not know what shoot up means... could you explain with more details please?

Or do I just do U R R U ?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 4, 2017)

I assume you're using Old Pochmann? My apologies, as I thought you were using M2 (which has a different buffer). 

There must definitely be another flipped edge somewhere. There's no way a single edge can be flipped.

Has your cube been recently disassembled?


----------



## MyNameIsSpencer (May 4, 2017)

There is another edge flipped. Here's a picture.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 4, 2017)

Ok, gotcha.

Then it should be easy:

You'll solve this same flipped edge twice, once with each sticker. First setup your blue sticker into the buffer position, and do your swapping algorithm. 

Undo the setup, and now setup the yellow sticker there. Do the swap, and undo the setup. 

This will flip both this piece and your buffer.


----------



## MyNameIsSpencer (May 4, 2017)

Thank you! It is solved now!


----------



## lucarubik (May 5, 2017)

is that the standard way to twist edges in M2?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 5, 2017)

Sometimes if it's convenient I cheat a little and do something like (say the UR and DL edges are flipped)
L2 M' U' M' U' M' U' M2 U' M' U' M' U' M' U2 L2
which is shorter than
L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L' E L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L E' L'


----------



## lucarubik (May 5, 2017)

U M' M'U M' U M' U M'U2 M' U M' U M' is both faster and a better aproach than r' U' R U M2 U' R' U M' U R U' M2 U' R' U R isnt it?
better aproach as set ups to a fixed alg, even if the alg is a couple of comms, instead of always using a couple of coms that involve DF
i wouldnt call your alg cheating, i would call it the right approach, half of the times you have to twist you dont have to twist your buffer piece, so you either use free buffer on your twisting comms, wich is ideal, or you "cheat" but you dont involve DF if DF is propperly solved do you? :/
of course the ideal approach would be to use comms with free buffer, but that's really next level
i know im kinda going offtopic but...

I guess you could do L2 U M' U2 M U L2 D M' U M D' M' U' M too, involving your buffer piece as the third piece, but that would be rather slow lots of times
Rubik's cube is a complex thing


----------



## newtonbase (May 6, 2017)

To flip edges UF and UB - M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' U' M' U' M'
To flip edges UR and DF (buffer) ((M' U)3 M U)2 or switch U to U' for UL and DF (M' U M' U M' U M U M' U M' U M' U M U)
Flip DF and UB
U M' U M' U M' U M U M' U M' U M' U M
To flip all top edges M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 6, 2017)

That's how I flip. If I have directly opposite edges which are flipped, however, I rotate to setup into the BU flipping alg. Tends to save a LOAD of moves.

Especially nice if UF and DB are flipped. In this case I do M' (alg) M



lucarubik said:


> is that the standard way to twist edges in M2?


----------

